# Ideen für Buttons ?



## zirag (14. Januar 2005)

Hi ich bin grad dabei eine Flash-Page zu machen , nur fehlen mir irgendwie die Ideen für die Buttons 

vielleicht habt ihr ja eine nette Idee für mich ?

also sie sollen animiert werden , und sollten zur Page passen ( ist denk ich mal selbstverständlich  ) 

Bin für jede Idee dankbar 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Tobias Menzel (14. Januar 2005)

.... vielleicht so was, bloß in hellblau?  ;-] 

Gruß
.


----------



## zirag (14. Januar 2005)

Ne des gefällt mir irgendwie nicht ... naja mal sehen ich schau heut mal ob mir die Idee kommt , oder vielleicht hat ja noch ein anderer kreativer Kopf hier eine Idee 

danke schonmal 

mfg ZiRaG


----------

